

Building a Mail App with Swift - grinich
https://www.inboxapp.com/blog/inbox-and-swift

======
bengotow
Hi HN—author of the post here! Feel free to check out the source to our Swift
example on Github and explore the iOS SDK. Happy to answer questions -
[https://github.com/inboxapp/inbox-
ios/tree/master/InboxExamp...](https://github.com/inboxapp/inbox-
ios/tree/master/InboxExamples/SwiftEightBall)

~~~
greggman
Can you explain the appeal of Swift? Geninuely curious

~~~
augbot
It's fun compared to Obj-C

~~~
niuzeta
/thread

